
React and Node “starter” kit is 133MB, 702 modules, 16k files - elchief
http://www.reactstarterkit.com/
======
andrewstuart
This is the paradox of software development - to do things the easiest and
most simple way you need higher order understanding of the entire ecosystem.

"starter" "simple" "easy" "minimal" don't mean the same thing depending on the
context.

"minimal" can require alot of stuff when you are building a "minimal"
application that includes data access, styling, configuration, modular
organisation, internationalisation, build tools etc etc

